# Marmoset pregnant ??



## Mark1310

Hi folks , newbie here , I have a question for some one to help me out with , my 4 to female marmoset I think could be pregnant ? Her belly is huge at the moment and seems to have lost a bit of hair around it , her belly seems to have a bit of a purple colour to it also . Her and the 3 yo male been together 2 years now and caught them mating a few times but this time she looks huge ?? Any suggestions ?thanks in advance


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Sounds pregnant.
Purple tinge give away.
See if you can post a pic but what you describe she sounds preg.


----------



## Mark1310

*Marmosets*

Thanks for that il try post pics tonight when I go home is there any position to try get the photos for u ?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> Thanks for that il try post pics tonight when I go home is there any position to try get the photos for u ?


Picture of the femsle from front shoeing tummy would be a great advantage.lol


----------



## Mark1310

Is there any other kinda signs or symothoms that would indicate that she might be pregnant ?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Yes thrres quite a few Mark but i dont want to pickle your head.


----------



## Mark1310

Have u an e mail address I can send photos to ?


----------



## Mark1310




----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> image


Mark youl get my email in my profile..


----------



## Mark1310

cant upload photos


----------



## Mark1310

hVE A few pis on my ipphone how do i send them to y a


----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Zoo-Man

As Peter says, it does sound like your female Marmoset is pregnant.

Do your Marmosets live in that cage permanently?


----------



## Mark1310

No they don't I was cleaning down there out door pen when that was taken ... It's 15ft x 10ft x 10ft il get some photos up . Does it look like she might be in the photos ? There pen has trees and branches with a window into a concrete shed with a heated nest box again il get photos of it up the weekend


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ah thats good, it sounds like they've got a nice enclosure there. Yes, from the pics it does look like she is pregnant.


----------



## MattsZoo

Monkeys! :flrt:

That's all the input I can give here :whistling2:


----------



## Mark1310

Cool so u reckon she could be , I better get the brooder and s.m.a and mulipa baby foods ready so just in case , hopefully she is


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> Cool so u reckon she could be , I better get the brooder and s.m.a and mulipa baby foods ready so just in case , hopefully she is


They make very good parents, as long as they weren't hand-reared or removed from their own family too soon. Try not to interfere with them too much, just leave them to it & watch from afar.


----------



## Mark1310

Just better safe then sorry to have them on stand by just incase she is pregnant ... But as u said mothers know best .... Il get some photos of there enclosure up the weekend be interested to what u think


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> Just better safe then sorry to have them on stand by just incase she is pregnant ... But as u said mothers know best .... Il get some photos of there enclosure up the weekend be interested to what u think


That would be great :2thumb:


----------



## collielynn

Lovin those Chi's mate, very cute


----------



## Mark1310

Chis ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

collielynn said:


> Lovin those Chi's mate, very cute


Thank you : victory:



Mark1310 said:


> Chis ?


Chihuahuas in my avatar pic


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

So thats how you spell it Colin.:lol2:
Ill stick to chi..


----------



## Zoo-Man

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> So thats how you spell it Colin.:lol2:
> Ill stick to chi..


:lol2:


----------



## Mark1310

Hi just another a bit of info I was feeding the marmosets tonight and noticed that the females nipples were very big and the seems to be gone from around them , I have her years now and never noticed that before


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> Hi just another a bit of info I was feeding the marmosets tonight and noticed that the females nipples were very big and the seems to be gone from around them , I have her years now and never noticed that before


Keep a look out for her gnawing the branches more than usuall.
They sometimes do that when close.
Shes deffo pregnant if this is the case with the nipples.
Although it must be her first for it to be so noticable.

I noticed through your conversation with Colin(ZOO MAN) that you said a heated sleeping area.
Dont you keep there full inside enclosure at a stable temp..

I know there are many that heat a nest box and tings but then it only gives one warm area.
Kinda forcing them to bed area just for warmth..
We keep all inside enclosures to 80dg.

Just curious thats all.


----------



## Mark1310

Yes it would be her first time ... How does she look in the photos to you ... I have an out door pen 15ft x 10ft x 10ft and there's a window into indoor concrete shed with a heatpad under there box but the shed is heated with boilers as its attar he's to the house and has radiators in it . Il get some photos up just trying to find the time ., but yea can see her nipples hanging down beside her underarms something I never seen in her in all the time I have her


----------



## yugimon121

any pics of the enclosure yet? can't wait to see : victory:


----------



## paulajo

Me too ...... not that i'm being nosy of course :lol2:


----------



## Mark1310

Lol yea I'm working till 7 and when I'm home it's dark out but il defo try tommrow  ..


----------



## animalsbeebee

when you say your enclosure is 15 x 10 x 10,is that 10 foot high?,that must be a super duper cage for a pair of marmies,well done.


----------



## Mark1310

Yea it's fairly big they love it doe .. Do marmosets contract when close to givin birth I think I seen the female contract and little shrill come from her I caught it on video to


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> Yea it's fairly big they love it doe .. Do marmosets contract when close to givin birth I think I seen the female contract and little shrill come from her I caught it on video to


They normally go of an evening.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark is she spotting by any chance?
If she is contracting it may be from last night.
Keep close eye on her...
If in labour too long phone your vet...


----------



## Mark1310

sorry lads i dont quite get you ,,,,,, 
spotting?

if she is contracting it may be from last night ????

also they tend to og of in the evening ? 

please explain as i haven a clue wat your talking about 

check this out
Marmoset contractions - YouTube


----------



## MattsZoo

She looks adorable in the video. Best of luck!


----------



## Alex L.

Well my friend, you must be a proud parent!!!


----------



## Mark1310

Well I hope she is pregnant I'm confused and not to sure If she is although she looks like it


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Contractions from last night would mean she would be in lavour too long.
They always go early evening or through the night.
Spotting is blood coming from her vagina.
I really dont know what to say.
If she is squeezing you would know.
But there not usually in labour too long
unless theres problems.


----------



## Mark1310

Maybe she's not even pregnant and I have my self convinced she is


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> Maybe she's not even pregnant and I have my self convinced she is


Could you not get someone a bit more experianced to have a look at her.
Or maybe your vet.
Is there nobody near you.
It would settle your mind..lol


----------



## Mark1310

i have my exotis vet on stand by ...babra o mally in bray is excellent , , i dont want to stress out my female either doe if u know what i mean , , if some one was to just look at the video or the pics and would reckin that she is pregnet to keep a close eye on her


----------



## Zoo-Man

She certainly looks pregnant to me, but Im not too sure about the movements in the video. As Peter said, they usually give birth at night, so their labour isn't often seen.


----------



## Mark1310

yea i know what ya mean , , , well il just keep a close eye on her and make sure she is ok ...... as i said maybe i have my self convinced that she is


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> i have my exotis vet on stand by ...babra o mally in bray is excellent , , i dont want to stress out my female either doe if u know what i mean , , if some one was to just look at the video or the pics and would reckin that she is pregnet to keep a close eye on her


Everything points toward yes.
But pictures and videos are no substitute for seeing in the flesh.
There easy to catch up without stress.
Vet would be ok.
But try get someone to come to you.

One of our collegues is an hours drive but we go visit regular.
Is noby near you for a second opinion.
I cant get the video on phone.
Will look tomorrow at work.


----------



## Mark1310

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Everything points toward yes.
> But pictures and videos are no substitute for seeing in the flesh.
> There easy to catch up without stress.
> Vet would be ok.
> But try get someone to come to you.
> 
> One of our collegues is an hours drive but we go visit regular.
> Is noby near you for a second opinion.
> I cant get the video on phone.
> Will look tomorrow at work.


yes i understand that 
and i just want to thank you both for ur time and listing to me rant on 
btw i lovvvvee ur pygmy marmosets they are stunning


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> yes i understand that
> and i just want to thank you both for ur time and listing to me rant on
> btw i lovvvvee ur pygmy marmosets they are stunning


Its natural to worry when they are pregnant & its their (& yours) first time, dont worry too much


----------



## Mark1310

As long as she's ok ..... Il keep ya posted on the results


----------



## paulajo

Lovely monkeys but are they still living in the cage?

I have absolutely no hands on knowledge of primates at all apart from all what i read but wouldnt they be so much happier if the were in a large heated outdoor enclosure, especially as she could be pregnant.

I am keeping everything crossed that all goes well with her, it must be so exciting! :flrt:

All the best Paula


----------



## Nix

paulajo - as the OP said that cage is for them only while their outside enclosure (15ft x 10ft x 10ft) is being cleaned.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> paulajo - as the OP said that cage is for them only while their outside enclosure (15ft x 10ft x 10ft) is being cleaned.


But if you look at the video that was posted yesterday, their still in the cage...


----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310

i think its a bit cold to have hem out in this at the moment so im going to contiue to add ropes and more branches for the next few weeks


----------



## animalsbeebee

whats the litter tray and bird feeder for,where is the heated shed attached.Got to be honest,it looks crap.
Oops sorry supposed to be positive here and tell you what a great enclosure it is-NOT.


----------



## Mark1310

Sorry we can't all be as perfect as u . It's just a pitty u can't read then you would of had the whole package .... There encloser was been cleaned out I'm only one man and can't hurry these things either Rome was not built in a day


----------



## Mark1310

Did I say I have a different encloser for them ? Yes I did 
Did I say I have the taj mahal built out my back garden ?
No I didnt ... So the issue is ????? 
So what I'd it looks crap or not up tour standered or even if u wouldn't use it , the fact of the matter is I see it every day I have to put up with it been there very day and u don't , don't get ne wrong I'm open to suggestions and by all means except critisim . But there's ways and means about doing these things and by saying something so productive and intelligent like .... That's crap .... Doesn't really mean much to me to be hinest


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> Did I say I have a different encloser for them ? Yes I did
> Did I say I have the taj mahal built out my back garden ?
> No I didnt ... So the issue is ?????
> So what I'd it looks crap or not up tour standered or even if u wouldn't use it , the fact of the matter is I see it every day I have to put up with it been there very day and u don't , don't get ne wrong I'm open to suggestions and by all means except critisim . But there's ways and means about doing these things and by saying something so productive and intelligent like .... That's crap .... Doesn't really mean much to me to be hinest


Mark you did say the cage was temp.
Dave has asked where the heated inside enclosure is atatched.
Its not.
You state it too cold for them to go out.
Ours are outside all the time with a stable heated insude enclosure.
They should not be moved in and out..
Stress.
Effort is being made by you but it does need more.
I would never continplate putting in a cage.
Build enclosures first then house correctly from the start.
We have more squirrel monkeys coming sept.
I will have there home ready prior to arrival.
Dave has posted lots of pics of his animals.
In there enclosure.
Nice adequate enclosures for the purpose.

Even outside area.
Double mesh door.
No escapees...
Good luck and cant wait to see it finished and them out that cage in there new permanent home


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> image


Was it used for housing birds of prey before? It looks like the sort of aviary that is used for raptors.


----------



## Loderuna

Just watched the vid -did not see any contractions, just ordinary movements associated with breathing & sniffing. Contractions would show the belly going very tense for a short period before relaxing again. Watch One Born Every minute on channel 4 and you'll get the idea


----------



## Mark1310

Yea housed two eagle owls previous but il have it right for them..... A I said I'm sorry if it's not to people's standards but il have it right ...


----------



## 5plusmany

Mark1310 said:


> Yea housed two eagle owls previous but il have it right for them..... A I said I'm sorry if it's not to people's standards but il have it right ...


I'm not an expert but from the pics the enclosure looks a good size, just needs a good clean up and, as you say, some levels and activities (and a heated inside area). Although I must agree you should've sorted housing first but hey what's done is done, good luck making it lovely!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark i would give a good clear out and totally disinfect.
Bird droppings and marmies dont go well together.

Probably only a slight chance but better safe than sorry


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> Yea housed two eagle owls previous but il have it right for them..... A I said I'm sorry if it's not to people's standards but il have it right ...


I'm sure it could be made into a good Marmoset enclosure, with some modifications & additions, etc.


----------



## Mark1310

Thanks for advice .. I'm getting some f10 I think it's called from my vet to clean it down with . I bought a power washer today in halfords to clean it down also 30ft of marina rope .. External heat lamp fixtures so hopefully get it started Friday as I took the day off


----------



## em_40

looks to me like it will make a great enclosure with a good clean-out and some appropriate monkey things added etc. :2thumb:

Good luck with the pregnancy


----------



## Mark1310

Thanks .. I'm hoping she is pregnant any way


----------



## MattsZoo

I think people were just a little confused as you said they were only temporarily in the cage while you cleaned out the outside enclosure, it made it sound like the enclosure was already built and was just having the regular clean out. Good luck for finishing the enclosure though!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> Thanks for advice .. I'm getting some f10 I think it's called from my vet to clean it down with . I bought a power washer today in halfords to clean it down also 30ft of marina rope .. External heat lamp fixtures so hopefully get it started Friday as I took the day off


Hi Mark,
good alls moving for you...
Can i ask what the heat lamp is for??
Just curious....
Wouldnt like anything new to go past us..lol


----------



## Mark1310

It's a heat emitting bulb no actual light I'm putting it in a wire cage over one of the out door branches


----------



## Mark1310

She seems to be struggling a bit getting in and out of the hole in the neat box would it be a bad idea to take it out and widen it r open the side view door to give her more acces ,?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> She seems to be struggling a bit getting in and out of the hole in the neat box would it be a bad idea to take it out and widen it r open the side view door to give her more acces ,?


Would strongly recomend it.
They will have bother getting out with babies.


----------



## Mark1310

Should I open side or widen the hole ? Or just change the box


----------



## MattsZoo

Was there any babies in the end? Or is she still pregnant, or not pregnant after all?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark make the opening at the front.
Quite large..
Better as if they get a fright they will try to get out together.
So big enough hole for that.
Some use chin boxs.
Just to give idea.
Although theyre only deap enough for maybe a pair with babies.
Just to give example as i make my own.
If they have a heated inside area i wouldnt waste money with heat in outside area.
But its you thats paying the bill.lol
none of ours have heat in outside area and never seen it before.


----------



## Mark1310

Still no baby's but she is really fat so I dunno ...I lost my job today so going to spend more time getting the pen ready for them . Got more photos if her il put up see what y'all think on if she is it not


----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mick.Ire

Hey Mark, don't keep any thing close to them but I can appreciate when someone is trying their best for their animals and clearly that is what you are doing. Your right not to put them out if ya think it's too cold and I'm sure you will have it heat regulated for them in the future but as you said "rome wasn't built in a day". Don't mind that "it looks crap sh*t". If the animals are or will be happy that's all that matters. Not the appearance, after all it's not a zoo your running. Good job and keep us posted and sorry to hear about your job.


----------



## Mark1310

Mick.Ire said:


> Hey Mark, don't keep any thing close to them but I can appreciate when someone is trying their best for their animals and clearly that is what you are doing. Your right not to put them out if ya think it's too cold and I'm sure you will have it heat regulated for them in the future but as you said "rome wasn't built in a day". Don't mind that "it looks crap sh*t". If the animals are or will be happy that's all that matters. Not the appearance, after all it's not a zoo your running. Good job and keep us posted and sorry to hear about your job.


 
thanks mick


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Looks pregnant but pictures are hard to be 100%.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mick.Ire said:


> Hey Mark, don't keep any thing close to them but I can appreciate when someone is trying their best for their animals and clearly that is what you are doing. Your right not to put them out if ya think it's too cold and I'm sure you will have it heat regulated for them in the future but as you said "rome wasn't built in a day". Don't mind that "it looks crap sh*t". If the animals are or will be happy that's all that matters. Not the appearance, after all it's not a zoo your running. Good job and keep us posted and sorry to hear about your job.


Totally agree as well Mick.
Yes its good to see that efforts are being made for the better of the Marmosets.
Rome wasnt built in a day.
But would be good if Rome was built first??

It seems to be the case quite a few times too many though.
Keep in a different & wrong manner than it should be..

With regard to it being too cold for them to go out.
They should not be kept inside in a cage..

And yes this op is doing all his best efforts to rectify the situation.
Which is good.
As theres still lots out there that have in parrot cages & will continue to do so.

And yes looks dont matter as long as it finctions for the good of the marmosets..
Like you said as long as they are happy.
But better if they were happy from the start..

Maybe its just a keeper thing but you get tired of hearing about misshaps that could have been prevented with basic care needs.

But like ive already said its good the op is now doing his utmost to put correct.


----------



## brittone05

I haven't any experience with primates whatsoever so forgive my asking but would it be at all possible that the female will try to hold off delivering her young because they are in a smaller enclosure than necessary? ( that is not a dig to the OP, I know that you are getting their enclosure ready as fast as you can  ) xx


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

brittone05 said:


> I haven't any experience with primates whatsoever so forgive my asking but would it be at all possible that the female will try to hold off delivering her young because they are in a smaller enclosure than necessary? ( that is not a dig to the OP, I know that you are getting their enclosure ready as fast as you can  ) xx


No it wont make a bit of difference.
Theres lots breed in cages.

Usually wean then pull to sell so the room isnt cramped.
Sickening but it does go on.
Lab breeding cages are quite small.
Although bang on the minimum guidelines.
And theres lots of them have good success with there programmes.


----------



## brittone05

Thanks Peter  I wasn't sure if the female perhaps needed their own "space" for when they were in labour etc xx


----------



## Mark1310

How would I know if it's time for section ?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310;96278
41 said:


> How would I know if it's time for section ?


Mark if your in any doupt take to vet for a scan.
Its not really something that you could advise on over the net.
It would be with experiance you would spot.
Has she went into labour?
Has her waters broke?
Is she lathargic in moving around?
Is she spending lots of time resting?

Catch up and get your vet to look mate.

You may be getting your nickers in a twist.

Vet would tell from simple scan.
Dont even knock out.
Can be done whilst held.

None of ours are handled..dint believe in it.
But they dont freak out when its needed.

Scans not expensive and would tell you all...

Goid luck and let us know how you get on...


----------



## Mark1310

yes shes fairly resting a lot and lien between branches so her belly hags between ,, also stretching quite a bit


----------



## 5plusmany

Please dont take this the wrong way but I've been following this thread almost a month now and I have to say if that were my animal, she would have been scanned and checked over by the vet long ago...I really don't want to sound rude but surely you want to be sure she's pregnant/ how far gone/ she's healthy? You need to be prepared x


----------



## Mark1310

If she was sick or didn't look right I'd bring her the vet but she is fine not a bother on her ..... As for scanning I don't really want to stress her out by catching her up and transporting her to the vet . If she is expecting well great if not well so be it to ... If I though she was sick or I'll in any way I'd bring her straight there


----------



## 5plusmany

Mark1310 said:


> . If I though she was sick or I'll in any way I'd bring her straight there


I certainly wasn't implying any neglect - just personally, I would want to be sure. But I do understand the visit to vets could be stressful..hope all works out ok!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> If she was sick or didn't look right I'd bring her the vet but she is fine not a bother on her ..... As for scanning I don't really want to stress her out by catching her up and transporting her to the vet . If she is expecting well great if not well so be it to ... If I though she was sick or I'll in any way I'd bring her straight there


Mark can understand where your coming from.
You are unsure if shes pregnant?
Unsure if theres any problems..

If you dont get checked for piece of mind then what if there is something wrong.

Breach or passed her time.

Could end up with dead mum and babies.

Or breach birth.
If caught now it would be less stress than putting her through any of the above..

Food for thought mate but i would suggest you concider...

All may be ok or not even preggy..

Better safe than sorry young man as i know you would be devistated if anything happens.

Plus it would give you a bit more confidance in the future.

Catching causes no stress if done correctly..

But think of the stress needing to catch when somethings wrong...

I just think the op has given you some sound advice but you keep saying shes not ill....

Advice was asked for and you seem reluctant(through thinking of your marmie) but would advise you settle your mind...

Or you may regret it......


----------



## Mark1310

i understand what your saying and taking the advice on board ,
i just feel that un nssery catching of her does not need to be done,
a vet is only going to tell me if shes pregnant , i know thats my real question , but as in other posts time will tell.
il ring vet monday moning and get her booked in for a scan


----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310

il keep ya posted about the scan monday


----------



## Mark1310




----------



## yugimon121

news on the scan?


----------



## Mark1310

My vet can only X-ray her and not ultra sound her .. They wanted to but her asleep to X-ray her but I didn't want to do that .. They looked her over reckoned she's pregnant and said she's healthy


----------



## Kiel

what was their reason for not giving her a sonogram? surely any reputable vets would have a machine and be able to do it...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Kiel said:


> what was their reason for not giving her a sonogram? surely any reputable vets would have a machine and be able to do it...


They would also tell from examination if head was the correct way.
Would advise you looked for a more qualified primate vet.
The sonogram as a smaller machine but would expect any vet to have one.


----------



## Mark1310

She is an exotics vet based in bray she said for something like that I need to bring her to ucd collage of Vets as they have the equipment there for it


----------



## yugimon121

Mark1310 said:


> She is an exotics vet based in bray she said for something like that I need to bring her to ucd collage of Vets as they have the equipment there for it


Bray in wicklow, Ireland? 
I believe i know the vet your on about, shes good with reptiles and rodents, but I personally don't think shes that experienced with primates.


----------



## Mark1310

Yea that would be her ... Can u reccomend any one else ?Ita 170 euro to have her xrayed


----------



## yugimon121

I don't own any primates but I do own many exotics. While the Bray vet is very experienced in animals such as guinea pigs, rabbits, iguanas, boas etc. I was told they don't have any experience with primates. Unfortunately I never heard of experienced primate vets in Ireland. If you could get in contact with Dublin zoo and find out what vet they use, it may be open to the public.


----------



## Mark1310

They use John ban bridge in dubdrum but trying to get him is a night mare as he is all ways so busy ..... Ucd have the equipment for doing it it's 180 up front just to see a vet before anything is done


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> They use John ban bridge in dubdrum but trying to get him is a night mare as he is all ways so busy ..... Ucd have the equipment for doing it it's 180 up front just to see a vet before anything is done


What will you do Mark if this poor marmie has any trouble giving birth??
There must be other keepers in Ireland that can recomend a primate vet.
Or even a vet with enough experiance to not need to go through the PROCESS OF ELIMINATION before they can say whats wrong.

Theres lots of exotics id like to keep and can honestly say the first thing i would get in place.
Would be a vet that could treat them.

Not a personal attack on you as you are trying your best.
But like i always say.
Homework and research before the animals..

Hope you manage to get there new home done soon so as the family can settle to it and get out that cage that keeps re appearing in these pictures.


----------



## yugimon121

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> What will you do Mark if this poor marmie has any trouble giving birth??
> There must be other keepers in Ireland that can recomend a primate vet.
> Or even a vet with enough experiance to not need to go through the PROCESS OF ELIMINATION before they can say whats wrong.
> 
> Theres lots of exotics id like to keep and can honestly say the first thing i would get in place.
> Would be a vet that could treat them.
> 
> Not a personal attack on you as you are trying your best.
> But like i always say.
> Homework and research before the animals..
> 
> Hope you manage to get there new home done soon so as the family can settle to it and get out that cage that keeps re appearing in these pictures.


Unfortunately not, Peter. Thats the exact reason I don't own marmosets, as there are no reliable primate vets in Ireland. I live in the south, which is even worse as the nearest reptile vet is 2 hours away, but atleast theres a vet.
I would have contacted monkey owners for their vet info, but since every one i come across is on its own, hand reared or in a parrot cage, i highly doubt any of them think about this really..


----------



## andymck69

*marmoset.*

ring john bainbridge.hes the zoos vet.he has some experience an is reasonably priced.he treated a fracture in a finger off a marmoset i own gave an antibiotic and xray all for 180..he is about as good as well get in south ireland more experienced vets up north.


----------



## Mark1310

I'm in the house with my marmosets and the female is doing a lot of like how I could only describe as a crying notice like a cat meowing any help on here now ??


----------



## Mark1310

Could this be labor


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> I'm in the house with my marmosets and the female is doing a lot of like how I could only describe as a crying notice like a cat meowing any help on here now ??


As it's not normal for a Marmoset to be awake & active at this time of night (unless disturbed) it could mean she is in labour or is in birthing difficulties. You'll have to keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## Mark1310

Can I pm u zooman


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> Can I pm u zooman


Yes, of course


----------



## Mark1310

Did u get my pm


----------



## Mark1310

Do baby marmosets cry when born ??


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> Did u get my pm


I've not recieved a PM from you mark



Mark1310 said:


> Do baby marmosets cry when born ??


Not like human babies. They aren't normally very vocal when born, they usually become more vocal with age, unless there is something wrong. A constantly calling baby must not be on its dad.


----------



## Mark1310

She sounds like she is still in labour .. Like a baby cat crying .. I'm sitting here in the dark with them to make sure she is ok ... It's 02.24. And she still making noise all though Notting points to any baby's as yet .. A lot I mean a lot of movement in the neat box ..... Shall I go to bed ? Remain here ? Turn on lights ? Leave her as is ? How long will I leave her before contacting my vet ?? Is this noises she making sound like labour even to u ??


----------



## Mark1310

Just an update she is defo 100% trying to push something out


----------



## Mark1310

Sorry bout all the questions I just hope she's ok that's all ..


----------



## Zoo-Man

Certainly sounds like you'll have new life very soon. My female was pretty quick at popping them out, she never needed any help or had any problems with birthing. Stick around, watch quietly, maybe put a dim light on so you can see a bit better.


----------



## Mark1310

Will I Stress them out by hanging round or shining a light at them ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> Will I Stress them out by hanging round or shining a light at them ?


They shouldn't be too put off if you bring in a dim desk lamp or similar


----------



## Mark1310

Ok cool .. How long can I leave her as is befor ringin my vet ? And also is it possible if she has them in the box that the father might not let them on his back ? Would they attach to the miter then ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> Ok cool .. How long can I leave her as is befor ringin my vet ? And also is it possible if she has them in the box that the father might not let them on his back ? Would they attach to the miter then ?


It depends, if the female is not showing signs of prolonged or complicated labour, tehn just monitor her.

If the male has experience in carrying young, he should take them on no problems once the female has cleaned them up & inspected them. If the male has no experience before, he may be a bit slower to take the babies, but should accept them soon enough, guided by the female.


----------



## Mark1310

No just doing a lot of pushing by the sound of it .. But the noises are getting shorter between them ... Neither of them. Have experience on baby's it's there first time She is a parent reared 4 year old female he is a hand reared. 3 yo male they together over two years


----------



## Mark1310

Zooman I thank u so much for every thing my female just came out of the box wih a baby on her back


----------



## em_40

sounds like you had a long night XD

Congrats on your first marm baby, hope it all continues to go well :2thumb:


----------



## lisa c

YAY!!!
Congratulations :2thumb:
Just saw this thread and realised when I was reading the last few post I was holding my breath!
Well done to you and new mum and dad!


----------



## Mark1310

We had 3 and lost 2 one was born dead o e was rejected and one is feeding fine with mammy ..... I tried my best for rejected baby but was not to be Pics to follow


----------



## brittone05

So sorry about the 2 that didn't make it and congrats on the one that is feeding  Look forward to pics x


----------



## Mark1310

The mother is adamant to have the baby of her back .. She all ready dropped it and went and picked it back up and then rubbing it of branches to get it off again ?????????


----------



## Zoo-Man

Congratulations on your new arrival. Sorry to hear about the 2 who didn't make it, its sad but unfortunately not that uncommon. You say the female is rubbing her back on branches to get the baby off her? Has the male not taken the baby yet? As he was hand-reared, he may not. This is the problem with hand-reared 'pet' monkeys, they do not know what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Mark1310

He was hand reared and freaked out when it was on his back so mother took it back .. Mother seems calmer with it now doe it's feeding away and hanging on very strong ... Mother is fine , raking food from my hands and out and about eating and drinking ... It's both there first time so it can be forgiving .... But I'd rather it die rather then them kill it if u know what i mean .. I what to thank u again for all ur help and all my stupid questions


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> He was hand reared and freaked out when it was on his back so mother took it back .. Mother seems calmer with it now doe it's feeding away and hanging on very strong ... Mother is fine , raking food from my hands and out and about eating and drinking ... It's both there first time so it can be forgiving .... But I'd rather it die rather then them kill it if u know what i mean .. I what to thank u again for all ur help and all my stupid questions


Hopefully dad will get the idea soon, as it is the male that does all the carrying apart from when mum feeds the babies. A good indication of the babies health is it's tail - a tightly curled tail normally means baby is strong & healthy, a looser tail is not so good. No need for thanks either : victory:


----------



## 5plusmany

Congrats! So pleased to hear mum and baby are ok! Fingers xxxxed


----------



## feorag

Congratulations! I've been following this thread too and was beginning to wonder whether these babies were ever going to arrive, as she certainly looked pregnant.

Such a shame about the 2 who didn't survive, but, as both parents are inexperienced, it's maybe as well that they only have the one to rear??


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Thought id seen and heard all but was wrong...

Delivery advice over the net,,,amazing.

You will need to watch the male to see if he will take baby..
If he keeps freaking out and does not take you will have problems.

Mum will feed and start to abandon as its not natural..
She would only feed then call to male to take.

She will not rear on her own or carry for days on end herself
Commons never do.
Geoffs carry for days themselves and only after a while let male or helpers get involved.
Never commons.

Its always the problem with people not getting hand reared back to troop to learn skills from parents.

Also moving from parents too early.
The myth that they will do what comes natural usually does happen but after a few misshapps and a couple of births.(if early removed)

If your male does not carry at all and female pushes off then you need too consider removing and rearing yourself.

Mum will ignore babys crys eventually and it may fall.

Or she will push off and baby will fall from height,
although it wont be that far as they are caged but its still far enough for baby to get hurt,

It will have been the case why the other survivor that passed didnt survive.
Dad will take babies when born and its him that carries and then they go to mum for feed.
Usually with mum and dad sharing the afterbirth as they eat it.

Monitor your male mark and keep an eye to see if he carries.
Hope all works out for the babys sake.

We will have same issues in the future with Alfie the rescue male.
Not hand reared but removed at 6mnths for pet..
But difference is hes in with a very experianced female..

But ive witnessed her and others of ours pushing babies off on shelf as dad wasnt quick enough to come and get..
Female marmosets are lazy with babies feed and clean and nothing else.


----------



## Mark1310

shes doing great so far,,,feeding carryig ,, and cleaning ,, male is showing a bit of interest grooming both mammy and baby , also seems eo keep a very close eye on the baby ,, i havent slept yet since yesterday so il stay awake a few days longer to make sure that mammy and baby are ok , i have a brooder ready with thermostsat and baby food at the ready with syringes ,,, hopefully it does not come to this ,,, baby is tightt with mammy and tail is all curled up


----------



## Mark1310




----------



## Mark1310

*can u see baby going for a feed*


----------



## Mark1310

feorag said:


> Congratulations! I've been following this thread too and was beginning to wonder whether these babies were ever going to arrive, as she certainly looked pregnant.
> 
> Such a shame about the 2 who didn't survive, but, as both parents are inexperienced, it's maybe as well that they only have the one to rear??


 
thank you


----------



## Mark1310

5plusmany said:


> Congrats! So pleased to hear mum and baby are ok! Fingers xxxxed


thank you


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

By showing interest Mark has he carried baby.?
He will be curious but he needs to carry..
Males should be very attentive..
Sometimes to the extent of trying to take back from mum before she's
finished feeding.
Which usually needs mum to put him in his place.


----------



## Mark1310

No doesn't seem to want to carry just like grooming them both .. Any suggestions ?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Ive already gave all the advice i can Mark.
Advice based on my own experiances and of collegues..
Its up to you what you do with it..
But female will not rear herself.
In over 20yrs ive never heard of it or anyone with success.
You need to make your own choice as they are your animals.

I really dont know what else to say.


----------



## MattsZoo

Congratulations I've been waiting for the day you say the babies had been born since I started following the thread! Best of luck


----------



## Zoo-Man

As Peter says Mark, female Common Marmosets do not carrry babies for long, its just not natural to them. If your male does not buck his ideas up very very soon & take the baby from his mate, you will either have to try hand-rearing the baby or will end up with the female dumping the baby herself. Its a hard one to call. If the male hasn't taken the baby by the morning, I'd seriously think about your next move.


----------



## Mark1310

Morning folks .. Well just checked on my Marmies .. Mammy is fine going about the cage eating drinking and still has baby on her back .. Babas tail is still curled up and tight to mammy ...also seems like the male is looking to take the baby but she won't hand it over , he is putting his hands out to it and trying to push his back against it.... If se still has it in the morning il pull it then


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Keep watch Mark.


He should remove from mum.
Not just put back to it.
If he takes and doesnt freek out that is.

Hope all goes well.

Do you know how to hand rear if you need to?


----------



## Mark1310

I nd reared my make from about 3 weeks .. I have a brooder there with thermostat and all ready to go incase ... I have syringes and and baby food I have SMA gold and baby first days milk ... All Incase .. Baby is fed every 2 hours during day and 2-3 hours during the night .. Must rub its ass with a warm moist cotton ball to poop .. But hopefully I don't have to rear I as I would love mammy and dadddy to do it


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Good luck.
Different from days old to three weeks.
Clucose?


----------



## Mark1310

I know a huge Differance ... I have muilupa baby food with glucose in it and dull of vits .. Shall I get a different one ?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

You would need clucose yes.
Baby food not any good at all.

Should really have been 100% prepared for emergancy.
Do you put teat on syringe..

Moist tissue paper wet from mouth for bum..
Cotton wool gives off fibres...

Plus paper can mimik tongue of adults


----------



## Mark1310

I thought was was prepared ... As the food had all that in it as is what the very few people that have marmosets over here use so I thought I was doing great having every thing ready in case, il go now and get some to have ., no don't have teat just the barely of the syringe


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

The syringe is hard and will feed too quick.
Miki mothering kit teats.
Cut syringe and apply teat.
Glucose is needed if bowls stop moving.
Sure theres a post on hand rearing.


----------



## Mark1310

Ok il head the shop for them also ... Il read the post to thanks for ur help and sorry for bein annoying


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Your not annoying mark.
Your trying your best.
The annoying thing is people selling to folk without helping them with knowledge first.
The important things baby surviving.


----------



## Mark1310

Just back got glucose powder ..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark theres a post on EKF about hand rearing.
With others opinions etc.
Have a read and see what you think.
There should be here ss well but layout of ekf makes it easier to find.
Sorry rfuk nit a slight just a comment.lol
hope alls well with them.
Hope dad dies his bit for you...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

That should have read does and not dies his bit.
Using phone with hands that are too big.


----------



## Mark1310

*mammy , daddy and baby RIO*


----------



## Mark1310

*Using iphone so pics not great*


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Nice pics Mark.
Has dad finally took baby?
If not if mum does start putting off you may be able to take out and put back for feed.
Especially with there area being small.(cage)
Neil(kodakiera) has post on it with his baby george.
Allot of work but would be worth it.
Save splitting and putting back.
Sure his abandoned on wire etc.
Its looking good though.
Other thing is the baby gets stronger when they have room to jump about.
With your area being limitted it should be easier for you to monitor.
Still hate seeing in a cage though...


----------



## Mark1310

He had baby on his back last night for a few mins then hsnded it back , that was about it ... I don't know about when I'm not there not when I am the female mostly has baby .... It's day 3 now and baby still looks strong hangin on tightly with curled tail .. Mammy still feeding baby and not as annoyed with it on we back as she was


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

If hes having for short spells and not freaking then should be ok.
But still keep a close eye..
Tail is a good guideline but not gospell.
Had prrfect babies die mate 
but as said good guude for us.
Hope all keeps going good for you...
Be good to see pics of the started family in there proper housing..


----------



## Mark1310

Loki g forward to that my self ,,,, Kust watching here now and male seems to be trying to take baby he is leaning over it and trying moving it towards him but the female doesn't seem to want him to


----------



## Mark1310

Father just took baby and put it on his back but seconds later mother took it straight back ????? I dunno


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Sounds fine Mark.
The fact hes having and carrying now is good.
Sounds like mums good and intentive.
She must not trust dad 100% but the fact shes allowing short spells.
And hes ok and not freaking out they should be fine..
Looks to me now im my op that they will be ok.
She should start to allow longer spells.
Would box up incubator and relax a little..
He will come good by the sound of it...
Try to keep calm and dont let others near only you as used to you.
Maybe cut down on flash from pics for the next week or so..
Good luck...
Keep posted on progress.


----------



## Mark1310

Cool that's good news so ... Thanks Peter for all the info and help


----------



## [email protected]

How refreshing to see a thread where someone genuinely only cares about helping and not persecuting what might not be an ideal situation. Followed this thread and i am very glad to see a good out come. Would be nice for you to up date with pictures as you progress with their outside enclosure :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Its difficult dawn.

Theres more with bad primate ethics than good.

They pull babies and sell too young.
Move on before they learn.

They move on to folk who carry on where they left off.

Newbies are convinced what they know is correct. as the seller who has them does it.

Christ mark hand reared from 3wks.
Not difficult as the hard bits over really but who would sell an unweaned baby to a bigginer.

Any we have to rear get introduced back with parents.

They become that bit more special as without your help they would die.
Sometimes MNature is cruel and they dont make it.
So when they do its special...

Hand reared many and could never let go .
Far less when not weaned.

Mark seems to be one that wants to learn.
Wants whats best..

Many ask then ignore advice but thats there choice..
And sometimes pm later and say you were correct.

What can i do now..

Just dont think they are a species when theres no knoledge.


----------



## Mark1310

daddy really eager about carryig now . he has had baby a few times in the last hour or so .. i was watching them as i was preparing there food . mother takes it back quickly doe .. but think your right peter the time she is giving him seems to be getting longer each time ,,maybe she will teach him


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Hes giving back ok Mark so thats good.
Shes being dominant as thats the first thing she will teach him.
Shes boss.
He becomes last in pecking order.
Watch when it starts going to food dish.
If dsd goes down mum will stiffen him.lol
he will be ok by the sounds of it..
Keep an eye but sounds like it in the hands of mother nature
and there skills as parents.
But sounds fine.
Thing is it will help and learn the next time round..
And one day maybe go on to be a parent itself.
With all the skills.
You seem quite a vigilant lad that will
learn lots from this experiance.
And watching your marms learn too.
Hope all keeps going well for you.


----------



## Mark1310

thanks for the nice words , your self and zoo man have been great help :2thumb:
i hope to avoid hand rearing completly in the future,
i have read that once the breed once they continue to do so through out there life. i dont plant to breed to sell . infact i would never consider selling any of my animals espcally ones i breed my self they are all for my eyes only lol :2thumb:
so im hoping if im lucky enough for them to breed again il have a bit ore experence with them and know what to be looking out for .


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark ill pm you at some point as its great to want to keep all.
Keeping harmony when building a family troop is a must.
When alls settled down with baby etc remember me and ill give you a few pointers to work on.
Then the fun starts.
Mostly enjoyable though.


----------



## kodakira

Hi

Congrats on the new arrival :2thumb:.

I have been following your thread with interest.

Its a bit of a harrowing experience your first few times, infact every time :lol2: that your Marmies give birth.

Colin and Peter ( especially Peter :no1: ) have given me sound advice in the past.

Best wishes that things continue to go smoothly.

Neil


----------



## Mark1310

thanks Neil :2thumb:


----------



## Mark1310

:2thumb:just a quick update .. daddy is now carrying the baby and almost demanding he has it:2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> :2thumb:just a quick update .. daddy is now carrying the baby and almost demanding he has it:2thumb:


Good news Mark.
Looks good..
Thats how it should be and next time will be like they are pros...:lol2:


----------



## Mark1310

hopefully :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mark1310

*1 week today*


----------



## Mark1310

one week old today , daddy still carrying , and they are also humping a lot again :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mark1310 said:


> one week old today , daddy still carrying , and they are also humping a lot again :whip:


Glad to hear that the male is now doing his job. Baby is looking good. The female comes back into season shrotly after giving birth, so that is why they are mating.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad to hear that the male is now doing his job. Baby is looking good. The female comes back into season shrotly after giving birth, so that is why they are mating.


Around 140 days from birth.
She should be nearly there.
Every 6mnth is not accurate as most are every 5.

So just as you relax Mark its all hapnin again...

Next time you can sit with cigar ready though.
And not needing to panic...

Infact thats bull..
I still get all nervous when its near..lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Around 140 days from birth.
> She should be nearly there.
> Every 6mnth is not accurate as most are every 5.
> 
> So just as you relax Mark its all hapnin again...
> 
> Next time you can sit with cigar ready though.
> And not needing to panic...
> 
> Infact thats bull..
> I still get all nervous when its near..lol.


You mean 14 days after birth, not 140 days eh Peter?  :lol2:


----------



## Mark1310

ha ha ha ..thats funny , but at least il know what to expect .. i heard once they breed one they continue to do so is that true ?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Zoo-Man said:


> You mean 14 days after birth, not 140 days eh Peter?  :lol2:


Sorry Colin..
5mnth between births..lol
not 6


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> ha ha ha ..thats funny , but at least il know what to expect .. i heard once they breed one they continue to do so is that true ?


Mostly but not always.
Commons tend too though.
Then the real fun starts...lol


----------



## Mark1310

i bet ..ah id like to breed at least once more doe :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Better leaving that to the Marmies Mark.


----------



## Mark1310

yup true true...... are u base in scotland ?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> yup true true...... are u base in scotland ?


Yea...
Bonnie Scotland...


----------



## Mark1310

cool . im heading over next saturday to glasgo for 3 days to get my boxer mated .......... how the hell do u get such nice primates in scotland lol.....im travelling from belfast over by boath then to inverness i think , would that be right


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Yes bang on...


----------



## slugsiss32

This thread is really interesting. 

I had no idea the male did most of the carrying!

Also, you say the female comes into season 14 days after giving birth...does that make her practically always pregnant? Can't be good? Or is that how it works with Marmies? (Just questions as I have no idea! )

Good luck with your baby Marmie! (And all the future baby Marmosets!!!)


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Not 14dys.
5mnths beteeen births and not 6.
Sorry for confusion.
Or maybe colins joke caused confusion.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Hows the new family coming along Mark.?


----------



## Mark1310

Hi Peter thanks for asking they are getting on great .. Baby was 2 weeks old yesterday ... It's a female ..... Daddy doing all the carrying to ....the baby really active also to.... The pair are non stop shagging also


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> Hi Peter thanks for asking they are getting on great .. Baby was 2 weeks old yesterday ... It's a female ..... Daddy doing all the carrying to ....the baby really active also to.... The pair are non stop shagging also


Christ Mark if your sexing at 2 weeks your doing well...
Is this your verdict or the vet?
They are very hard to sex when young.
Had many that sexed as female and then they develope a big set of baxxs..


----------



## Mark1310

I had a chap Out that keeps a few pairs .. I had the male out and we got hi have a look he said it was female ...... But il take your word .... It's really active now


----------



## yugimon121

Really glad to hear how to good the baby's getting on!
is the big cage finished yet?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yes, babies are very hard to sex, they can look female one day, & male another day.


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to hear the family is doing well. They really are gorgeous creatures, but I just wouldn't be able to provide the size of enclosure they'd need at my current home.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mark1310 said:


> I had a chap Out that keeps a few pairs .. I had the male out and we got hi have a look he said it was female ...... But il take your word .... It's really active now


Not saying its not correct Mark.
Have brerad quite a fewe over the years and it takes a good eye to sex at that age.
I meen a good experianced eye.
Balls havent dropped yet so its positioning of genitailia thats the key...
My spellings a joke but you can guess what im saying.lol


----------



## Esarosa

How are the family getting on? Seems like ages since the last update, and I need to live vicariously.


----------



## yugimon121

Esarosa said:


> How are the family getting on? Seems like ages since the last update, and I need to live vicariously.


he hasn't been on since the 10th though, so I don't know if he will even return..
It's a shame, i wanted to see how the babies and adults were doing in their big cage (it would be ready by now...right?)


----------



## Mark1310

hi folks still here . moved house after loosig my job so as you can imagine the stress of that. have some new photos of them in there new encloser il get them p soon. as i had to leave my old place i obviously couldt use that shed any more so i built them an enclosur in my house as i said il get photos up , but baby doing great any way.


----------



## yugimon121

Mark1310 said:


> hi folks still here . moved house after loosig my job so as you can imagine the stress of that. have some new photos of them in there new encloser il get them p soon. as i had to leave my old place i obviously couldt use that shed any more so i built them an enclosur in my house as i said il get photos up , but baby doing great any way.


While I personally believe its more natural for them to be outside, I have not problem with them inside. Sorry about the Job and stuff mate, Irelands back in a recession sure, we all got bad times ahead.
Now that thats outta the way, Never keep us in suspense again! :lol2:
pics pleaaase


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Hope things get better with work etc mark.

Glad to hear marmie family doing ok.

Looking forward to seeing pics of there new home.


----------



## Esarosa

No pics yet?


----------

